# Ruderallis



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

Ruderallis... what strains fall under this or have been crossed with this...

to my understanding there is 3 main species of MJ..

Indica
Sativa
Ruderallis.

i hear Lowryder has some Ruderallis in it? very interesting i always thought that there was just indica and sativa heh..

any experts?


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo Ho Ganja Greg,

Cannabis Ruderalis is a subspecies of Cannabis Sativa. The term was originally used in the former Soviet Union to describe the varieties of hemp that had escaped cultivation and adapted to the surrounding region.

Similar Ruderalis populations can be found in most of the areas where hemp cultivation was once prevalent. The most notable region in North America is the midwest, though populations occur sporadically throughout the United States and Canada. Without the human hand aiding in selection, these plants have lost many of the traits they were originally selected for, and have acclimatized to their locale.

Though they contain little THC, these plants hold large potential for use in breeding, both in hemp and marijuana applications. Early flowering and resistance to locally significant insect and disease pressures are but a few of the important traits present in these feral populations.

Here is a site that can offer you an even deeper understanding of the subject;
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3033.html

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks KK exactly what i was lookin for thank you.. very interesting to know theres still wild weed out there =)


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2008)

Your very welcome indeed,

    I'm pleased that this will help you in your quest, and equally pleased that you enjoy learning as I do. I did goof up on the site though. I should have removed the HTTP and the WWW. I'm still a tad confused as far as that part goes, but maybe I can get a mod to further explain what they want us to do with other site addresses.
Anyway glad I was able to be of help.:aok:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

ya so strains like lowryder have genes in the ruderalis line crazy.. dunno why everyone isnt doin this lol 

12/12 from start
10-30 lowryder seeds
thats a good couple harvest a season =P


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah the Mid west U.S. any one remember Meiggs county  i hear tale that its still growing in remote spots but have never seen it with my own peepers.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2008)

Back when I was training in the armed forces,
  I was temporarily stationed at Fort Benning in Georgia. One day as we were out on a forced march we ran acrossed a whole big patch of plants that had to be around eight to nine feet tall. We thought that we had struck the real deal or as some might say, we hit the motherload. LOL
 It all turned out to be lousy, and most everyone of us got a headache trying the stuff, but for a few hours there we thought that we had fallen into a tub of butter.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

lol KK that sounds like a right laugh! I've seen a video somewhere (probably youtube) of a field, thats right a FIELD, of marijuana. I bet that was this type of stuff.

Interesting stuff though, thanks man


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2008)

"hemp"..


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah,
  As Hick so aptly points out it was probably just a bunch of hemp. I can't imagine what a corn cropped sized field of hemp would look like. I mean seeing a field that was a hundred acres or larger would probably cause me to just stand there in awe, LOL and if it was all showing buds, I would likely just do myself a mischief ya know ? LMAO:shocked:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

haha KK know what you mean. Any it wasn't my video, i was just saying i'd seen one and that this is probably a similar thing


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah .... I heard meggs county in Ohio had some fields out there .... i heard that many years ago ... and then a buddy of mine came back with a sign stating that he had been there ... Sign said something about Government property No tresspassing and no pulling of the medical crops .... He just took the sign so he could prove to us he was there and saw what he saw .. Its still out there to my knowledge ...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

pretty much any auto flowering either has ruderallis genes or is indica with its distant ruderallis autoflowering cousin's genes..  this amazing the crap out of me that there is wild **** weed growing around in america 

this ruderallis could be the future of growing as we know it , every strain will be crossed with it i bet and over a few decades they will probably completely figure out the breeding process between the two and end up with faster better pot on demand all the time...

still anyone familar with how lowryder was created??


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Some one on this forum a while back came up with the idea that we all spread our seeds all over the world and get marijuana spreading wild and see the government try and control it then


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Some one on this forum a while back came up with the idea that we all spread our seeds all over the world and get marijuana spreading wild and see the government try and control it then


 

i read some where that some scientist of some sort was saying that if MJ was grown wild all over the world it would slowly repair our ozone layer...

because of the amount of carbon dioxide it takes in vs a tree 10x its size...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

wow thats pretty cool, you'll have to try and find a link. thats some awesome info!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

During transpiration, the growing hemp plants &#8220;breathe in&#8221; CO2 (carbon dioxide) to build cell structure; the leftover oxygen is breathed out, replenishing Earth&#8217;s air supply. Then when the carbon rich hemp biomass is burned for energy the CO2 is released back into the air. The CO2 cycle comes close to ecological balance when the new fuel crop is grown the next year. Growing trees keeps 10 times the carbon dioxide in the Earth by keeping the infrastructure of the microbes, insects, plants, fungi, etc. alive for each tree. The older and bigger the tree, the more carbon dioxide is kept out of the atmosphere. 


The Ford Motor Co. successfully operated a biomass &#8220;cracking&#8221; plant in the 1930s at Iron Mountain, Michigan, using trees for cellulose fuels. (Earth-friendly hemp is at least four times as efficient as trees for fuel, and is sustainable.)

Depending on which U.S. agricultural report is correct, an acre of full grown hemp plants can sustainably provide from four to 50 or even 100 times the cellulose found in cornstalks, kenaf, or sugar cane&#8211;the planet&#8217;s next highest annual cellulose plants. 

The United States government pays (in cash or in &#8220;kind&#8221 for farmers to refrain from growing on approximately 90 million acres of farmland each year, called the &#8220;soil bank.&#8221; And 10-90 million acres of hemp or other woody annual biomass planted on this restricted, unplanted fallow farmland (our Soil Bank) would make energy a whole new ball game and be a real attempt at doing something to save the Earth. There are another 500 million marginal unplanted acres of farmland in America. 



Each acre of hemp would yield 1,000 gallons of methanol, or 500 gallons of gasoline. Fuels from hemp, along with the recycling of paper, etc., would be enough to run America virtually without oil. 


 Farming only 6% of continental U.S. acreage with biomass crops would provide all of America&#8217;s gas and oil energy needs, ending dependence upon fossil fuels. 

Recent studies indicate that depletion of the ozone layer threatens to substantially reduce world loblolly pine production (the major source of pulp for paper)&#8211;by up to 30% or even 50%, depending on the fluctuation of the density of the ozone shield. But hemp not only resists the damage caused by increased ultraviolet radiation &#8211;it actually flourishes in it. 

Increased UV radiation causes hemp to produce more glandular oils and increases the weight of the plant. (Teramura, Alan, University of MD study, Discover magazine, September, 1989.) 

Hemp seeds put down a 10-to 12-inch root in only 30 days, compared to the one-inch root put down by the rye or barley grass presently used by the U.S. Government. 











just some interesting stuff i found ,, heres the link to a whole lot more of stuff like this 

http://www.jackherer.com/


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey GG Auto flowering means they dont need 12/12 to start flowering, they flower by their age.

I think Lowryder was made using a ruderalis and a northern lights.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

That is some very interesting articles Ganga Greg. I will have to study up on that. Very fantastic stuff. I dont know much of anything about lowryder but I would love to get some of them and see how it works out.

The idea of spreading seeds EVERYWHERE and seeing what the government would do about it is interesting too. How long do you think it would take to OVERGROW the government. RIP overgrow. Take care all.


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2008)

Feral(wild) mj is, or reverts to hemp within a few generations. Hemp is worthless as far as drug quality. Feral males and hermies would then be available and prolific to pollinate and ruin every outdoor crop. Only by "selective breeding" can drug quality mj continue to flourish and improve. 
  Hemp used to be a staple of the agricultural industry as a crop for fiber, but it was "never" drug quality. There are still stands of feral hemp in some mid western states.


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 15, 2008)

ya were im at we got a lot o ditch weed we call it. it grows every ware wild down the sides of dirt roads,train tracks,and main roads. it's crazy when i first moved here i thought i was in heaven but then i looked at them. the smell so skunky and some so fruity but the all have seeds and theres male is far as the eye can c. so no smokin ditch weed o well thats why i like to grow kind bud


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 9, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> pretty much any auto flowering either has ruderallis genes or is indica with its distant ruderallis autoflowering cousin's genes..  this amazing the crap out of me that there is wild **** weed growing around in america
> 
> this ruderallis could be the future of growing as we know it , every strain will be crossed with it i bet and over a few decades they will probably completely figure out the breeding process between the two and end up with faster better pot on demand all the time...
> 
> still anyone familar with how lowryder was created??



Please do not ever encourage people to ruin the cannabis gene pool. Please don't.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: 





			
				Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> Please do not ever encourage people to ruin the cannabis gene pool. Please don't.


----------

